# Passion Vine(Maypop)



## Vol

There is a ornamental plant(vine) called Passion Vine that is a nuisance here in the mid-south and other locations. It shows up here after my first cutting of hay. It is very easy to control(2-4-D and a host of others), but is a absolute nightmare to permanently eradicate. I have to spray every late July or early August and have tried a host of herbicide to permanently eradicate but so far have been unsuccessful as it will come back. Has anyone successfully eradicated this vine permanently?







Regards, Mike


----------



## scrapiron

I have been fighting maypop for years. This year tried a combination of remedy,vista and milestone at max label rate with a surfectant and dawn soap.







They are all dead in 3 wks,me think, will have to see if they come back from the roots. The 2,4,d would control them but not kill the roots . I also have a large seed bank in the soil so it will take many more years to eradicate them permanently .









scrapiron


----------



## Vol

A fellow at the the local co-op checked with one of his advisors and he claimed that 3.5 pints per acre of Pastureguard by Dow will eradicate Maypop. So I have been spraying the last two mornings and I used 4 pints per acre so we shall see. Won't know anything until next summer, but I shall give you a follow-up. Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

Vol,
This is a timely post as I found the first Maypop on my place a couple of weeks ago. I had GrazonNext in the spot sprayer at the time so I thoroughly sprayed the weed with it. The next day I went back and picked all the seed pods for future burning in a log pile. After picking the seed pods, I sprayed the plant with a combination of Grazon P+D/Remedy and a surfactant. The top is dead for now, but I will watch it for next year. This plant was growing on a log pile intended for burning this fall/winter, so perhaps the heat may help kill it. I'd hate for this plant to get loose on my place.


----------



## vhaby

This is a reply to my "what to use on Maypop" question- from a Dow Chemical rep:

The fruit is not toxic, but the seed can be spread by feral hogs, birds,
etc. It can be an invasive plant if you don't keep it checked. I would
try Remedy @ 1 quart and Cimarron Plus @ 1 1/4 ounces per 100 gallons of
water with 1 quart of non-ionic surfactant. It has a large underground
culm that requires a good dose of herbicide to kill. Repeated applications
of Roundup will kill it, but Roundup is basically a grass killer, not as
good on broadleaf weeds and vines.


----------



## Vol

I suppose there is alot more of this nuisance around the country as cattle keep it grazed off. I shall give us a report next year or early fall this year as to my findings with Pasturegard. Maybe you can do the same and we shall compare results. I believe every seed in the pod will germinate on top of the ground. Extremely invasive stuff! Regards, Mike


----------



## scrapiron

Pastureguard is "Remedy&Vista" and should kill the roots. Checked some of what I sprayed last month and the roots that I found are dead or decaying. Might have hurt an oak tree with my mix.

If you use Cimarron plus hope you don't have any Bahia grass as it will kill it at a rate of .25oz per acre. We use Cimarron plus to comtrol bahia in bermuda hay fields.

scrapiron


----------



## Vol

"If you use Cimarron plus hope you don't have any Bahia grass as it will kill it at a rate of .25oz per acre. We use Cimarron plus to comtrol bahia in bermuda hay fields."

No Bahia, Just Orchard, Timothy, and some fescue on the upland hills. Never have used Cimarron, what is its best use?
Regards, Mike


----------



## scrapiron

Cimarron plus is labled for almost 100 weeds. We use it mostly to control many kinds of thistles, dogfennel and bahia grass. The man that turned me on to it is in N Fl and uses it on oats and wheat. On some crops it has up to 1yr rotation interval.

scrapiron


----------



## Vol

Scrap, Been just over a week since I sprayed and all my maypop is now yellow and appears to be dying slowly which I understand is a good sign for eradication. I usually see it come back in very late fall just before frost so I will check end of October for signs of it regenerating. Hope we both have good luck wih eliminating this nuisance. Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

In a previous post I stated that I found one Passion vine on our place- in a log pile. Well, since that time, I have found what I thought was the source of that plant- several plants growing together in a down apple tree. I picked a 2.5 gallon bucket full of fruit off these plants and then sprayed them with a mix of Remedy and Grazeon P+D. They appear to be dead with no new plants surfacing at that location.

Well, today I as I crossed our pastures spot-spraying broadleaf weeds, I must have sprayed 20 young passion vine plants with vines up to 15 inches long. These plants are at least 1/4 mile from the first plants and are in two different pastures. So, it appears that now is the time to begin looking for new Passion vine plants, especially if your place has received a significant amount of rain recently to germinate errant seed. So far, our cows are not eating these new vines.


----------



## Vol

Back on the first part of August I said that I would give a report of my findings of using PASTUREGARD for passion vine eradication. I am sorry to report while going through some areas that I sprayed, that the passion vine has already re-emerged. I have yet to find anything that will eradicate this nuisance. I have my doubts as to glyphosate eradicating this stuff. I do not think you can do anything but control this nemesis. Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

On 9/21/10, I mentioned that I sprayed some large passion vines growing in blown down but still alive apple trees with a mixture of Remedy and Grazon P+D. These vines are not regrowing at this time and the apple trees also are dead. Since that time, I have located additional passion vine plants in forest clearings. I plan to reload the spot sprayer and treat these vines with the Remedy and Grazon P+D mixture. I'll watch for them to re-emerge next spring. My guess is that the feral hog population has been spreading the seeds. Have snared, trapped, and/or shot 63 feral hogs so far this year on these 200 + acres.


----------



## Vol

That sounds encouraging. This spring will give you a solid answer on your mixture. I will be keeping my fingers crossed. Regards, Mike


----------



## scrapiron

Was out this evening scouting weeds. In the marked areas that I sprayed the Remedy/Vista/Milestone mixture there are no Maypop coming up YET. I do have some showing 2-3 leaves in other areas that were not sprayed. Probably from soil seed bank.

Time to get the backpack sprayer out!!!!!

scrapiron


----------



## Vol

Scrap, Here's hoping you have hit on something. I have noticed in the past that the passion vine here is a mid-spring emerger. Keep us updated in your findings and maybe vhaby will do the same. Both of you fellas are using remedy in your mixture so hopefully that will be a central element in eradication. I wonder if vhaby removed many hogs this winter? Feral hogs are as bad on the environment as feral cats. I remove both at every opportunity. It is great to be able to see spring on the way after the dreadful winter we have had here in the upper South. Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

I've been watching for the return of the passion vine, but it is still early here. Scrapiron's spring is quite a ways ahead of our area. Actually, I'm hoping for some additional cool weather after the hard winter we had in this region. Some of the early budding trees are bursting forth. Blueberry plants and plum trees are about to put out flower buds and if they do, I'm afraid a freeze is going to get them.

Vincent


----------



## kingranchf350

I seem to remember Velpar having a label for passion vine in bermuda pastures.


----------



## Vol

I did see Passion Vine listed on Duponts Velpar label. Recommended 4 1/2 pints to acre. Velpar scares me from the warning label on grazing and haying restrictions. Could be OK as a spot spray from my perspective, but I am very afraid of the drift factor. Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

Yesterday, 4/18/11, I checked the sites where I sprayed the large passion vines last summer using Remedy and Grazon P+D tank mixed. There is no evidence of regrowth of these plants. Today, I was spot-spraying in a treed pasture ares and came across several new seedlings of passion vine. The largest was about 15 inches tall.


----------



## Vol

Vincent, that is great news about passion vine! How much of each did you use per acre in your mixture. Mine(p.vine) does not really show up until I get my first cutting of hay off. I am very anxious to try these companion herbicides. Thanks for your findings update. Regards, Mike


----------



## scrapiron

Was out today scouting weeds, most patches of Maypop that were sprayed with Remedy or its generic equivalent in any concentration over 1pt per acre are not growing or there are no Maypop plants/roots. Maypop that was sprayed with anything else is either not controlled at all or is growing back. All of my Maypop spraying this spring has been spot spraying, I might get my Maypops under control with just a few more sprayings. LOL Yea Right! It will take years because of the soil seed bank.

scrapiron


----------



## Vol

Thanks for the update scrapiron. I will try remedy this time at 1 pint + per acre and hopefully I will get some eradication this time. So there is a generic equivalent for remedy? Thanks, Mike


----------



## scrapiron

Vol;

This is spot spraying with a backpack sprayer. Anything that was sprayed at 1pt rate (of 61%) is not growing and is sick, at the 2pt rate(of 61%) I can't find any plants/roots. Don't know yet how well the broadcast spray is going to work.









The generic that I got is named element-4, triclopyr 61.4%. There are other generics at higher & lower %. The generics are 40-60% cheaper.









scrapiron


----------



## vhaby

Passion vine on our place was spot sprayed using a 3 gal/min pressure pump on a 25 gallon tank. Surfactant was added to the tank followed by 1.75 cups of Remedy and 1.75 cups of Grazon P+D. The tank was then filled to 25 gallons using well water. The vines were sprayed to dripping wet. Still see no returning growth on the older plants sprayed last summer, but I've seen several 10 to 15 inch long vines in various places on this ranch. New vines are appearing mainly in forest areas. Perhaps feral hogs are not wasting any time crossing open pasture and hay meadows and finally relax when they find cover. Or, perhaps birds find no place to roost in pastures and hay meadows.


----------



## Blaze 57

So far I have killed every tough perrenial with "Milestone" that includes the toughest deep rooted rhizomes spreading ones like St Johns Wort. I have not had to put in another tank-mix partner with it... yet.


----------



## vhaby

Yesterday I spot sprayed our 30+ acre hay meadow using Weedmaster plus a surfactant in the 25 gallon tank for the normal broadleaf weeds while carrying a 2 liter pumpup pressure sprayer containing a half & half mix of 1+ oz of Remedy and 1+ oz of Grazeon P+D with surfactant on the ATV. I located several additional areas that contained clusters of small passion vine plants. These I sprayed using the Remedy/P+D mix in the pumpup sprayer. Very economical use of Remedy. Will continue to watch these sprayed passion vine plants.

My wife located a web site with blogs about problems urban home owners are having with passion vine that they planted because they loved the smell of the aromatic flowers. In some instances the passion vine is getting away from them, growing out into the neighbors yard, and the neighbor has to resort to killing the vines using Roundup. Of course this leaves spots of dead lawn...they haven't heard about Remedy. This brings up the problem that we farmers and ranchers are experiencing. That is, how will we ever stop this invasive plant when we cannot go on our neighbors places surrounding our land and eradicate the passion vine. Feral hogs will continue to consume the pods from the uncontrolled plants on the neighbors land and spread the seeds in their scat on our places.


----------



## Vol

OK fellas, my passion vine is about 8 inches long now and I am thinking about spraying in the next couple of weeks. Are you still satisfied with the results from Grazon P&D/Remedy mixtures. I am going to be broadcast spraying a few larger outbreaks and spot spraying some also. I am planning on 2 pints per acre type mixtures on Grazon and whatever the Remedy calls for as I would like good results.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

A couple of days ago I checked my most recent sprayed Passion vine and they are drying up- still a pale grayish green, but definitely desicating and dying. See my previous post on this topic.

Not to confuse the issue, but recently I dug up some 8 - 10 inch Passion vine plants near fruit trees where I didn't want Picloram in the soil, and these small plants did not have a bulb. So, maybe other broad leaf chemicals could kill these young Passion vine plants????


----------



## Vol

Scrapiron and Vincent, I suppose what I should have asked is did you have any re-emergence of passion vine where you fellas sprayed the grazon/remedy mixture last year?

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

Mike,

On the large passion vine plants that I sprayed last year there was no re-emergence. In the areas with the smaller plants it's difficult to tell if the sprayed plants re-emerged or if other plants came up from seed that had not germinated until this spring. Now that my eyes are accustomed to easily distinguish passion vine plants, I seem to be finding more of them in and around the areas where they were concentrated last year. Also seeing one or two of them in new areas.

Vincent


----------



## Vol

"In the areas with the smaller plants it's difficult to tell if the sprayed plants re-emerged or if other plants came up from seed that had not germinated until this spring."

Thats understandable. I will spray pasture soon and hope to finally get some eradication instead of just control.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

This morning I received a call from Dow Chemical Range and Pasture specialist Whitney Kizer. She phoned me in response to my e-mail request on what Dow recommends for eradication of Passion Vine. I told her I would be broadcast spraying. She said, as no surprise, to use 2 pints/ac. of Grazon P+D and 1pint/ac. of Remedy plus surfactant. BUT....... she said it would take 2-3 years of annual application to permanently kill this ornamental. She said ideal size of Passion Vine for treatment was 5-6 inches, but that it was of utmost importance for treatment before flower stage. Thought I would pass this conversation along.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

Sounds as bad as getting rid of a bad infestation of Canadian Thistle. We bought the 70 acres next door years ago and the BTO that was farming it couldn't seem to be bothered with weed control. Took about 5 years of spraying it when it was six inches tall, then had to wait at least two weeks before we could do anything else on that field to make sure the chemical made it all the way into the roots. Got lucky though, 2-4d kills it dead if sprayed early enough.


----------



## Vol

BTO?









Regards, Mike


----------



## MikeC

1 qt of Remedy plus 2 qts of 2,4-D amine per acre will do the trick.


----------



## vhaby

It's been several months without significant rainfall here. The Coastal bermudagrass is still hanging on- a little green color left. The older goat weed plants (woolly croton) are doing well in some locations, while most younger goat weed plants are severely wilted. But, you guessed it, most of the young passion vine plants are looking like they got watered yesterday.


----------



## Vol

Thats unreal how persistent those plants can be. I sprayed some passion vine over a month ago with grazon and I noticed this week that it is still alive although quite yellowed. Must be the deep roots.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Something to ponder....back in the middle of July, I sprayed most of my Passion Vine with Grazon. The Passion Vine died on the surface then came about six weeks later. The plants are about 4-5 inches tall. This was using 3 pints per acre. The Dow rep told me it would take three years of spraying to totally eradicate. Also back in July I also sprayed 4 acres that had the worst infestation of passion vine with Milestone......NO Passion Vine has re-appeared. This was an area that I round bale fescue hay for cattle. I will report next June as to if the Milestone treated area Passion Vine re-emerges in 2012.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby

The small passion vine plants that I'm finding these days I've dug up using a sharpshooter shovel. I haven't located a bulb under any of them, but they appear to be emerging from lateral-running rhizomes that are about four inches deep. I've found two adjacent plants about one foot apart growing from the same rhizome, but I haven't followed the rhizome to a bulb.


----------



## vhaby

While digging up some small passion vine plants a couple of days ago I noticed on several that there was a dead plant attached to the same root that had a new plant emerged from the bulbous root at a point below the dead plant. So, spraying the small plants with my Remedy/Grazon P+D combination is not killing the root. The much larger plants sprayed with this combination have not put up new shoots.


----------



## Vol

I am pleased to say that I have finally found something that will kill passion vine the first time. I sprayed last summer two areas that were heavily infested(dozens of plants) and I see only a handful of small young plants appearing. I used Milestone....I will use it again this year to spot spray and finish eradication of this nuisance. I am thrilled as I have been searching for years to find something that would eradicate and not just kill back.

Regards, Mike


----------



## scrapiron

Mike ; Thanks for the reminder, last month I done a test spray on my maypops. Used 15 different combinations, I will go out and check for any regrowth. Have not looked at them for 3 weeks. Last time I looked at them,what I sprayed with 2,4,d or anything that had 2,4,d in it was the only maypops that were dead.
Used 2,4,d , remedy, vista, milestone, cimaron plus, dicambia, cleanwave { milestone & vista premix }, grazeon p&d, crossbow.As soon as the rain stops I am going out to the field.

scrapiron


----------



## scrapiron

Happy to report I have some maypops that are dead , roots and all ! I also have maypops to respray. Anything that had 2,4,d,in any combination with other herbicides or by it's self, sprayed on it is regrowing. The milestone, milestone/remedy & cleanwave all had a complete kill of the roots. MIKE,I have to agree with you on the milestone, it will kill them. I don't really like milestone because of the long carryover in the soil & in the manure of animals fed hay sprayed with milestone. I do have some,will use it & buy more. Just have to think more of where it will end up before I use it.

scrapiron


----------



## Guest

Although not labeled for bermuda grass >> OUST will kill it graveyard dead and will never return. Comes in a 2lb jug and will cost you about $1100. rate per acre is 1.5 ounces by weight in 20 gallons of water per acre. cattle need to be removed for 6 days and it will stunt bermuda grass for 60 days, but no more May Pops---ever


----------



## Vol

scrapiron said:


> Happy to report I have some maypops that are dead , roots and all ! I also have maypops to respray. Anything that had 2,4,d,in any combination with other herbicides or by it's self, sprayed on it is regrowing. The milestone, milestone/remedy & cleanwave all had a complete kill of the roots. MIKE,I have to agree with you on the milestone, it will kill them. I don't really like milestone because of the long carryover in the soil & in the manure of animals fed hay sprayed with milestone. I do have some,will use it & buy more. Just have to think more of where it will end up before I use it.
> 
> scrapiron


Scrapiron,
Somehow I missed your posts 2 months ago, but it was about the time I started squarebaling hay.....so I don't go online much during those times....too tired to even think.....glad to hear of your results. Oust sounds interesting, but the price sounds prohibitive compared to milestone. I am going to aquaint myself with oust....who makes it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

BeefCattleBiz said:


> Although not labeled for bermuda grass >> OUST will kill it graveyard dead and will never return. Comes in a 2lb jug and will cost you about $1100. rate per acre is 1.5 ounces by weight in 20 gallons of water per acre. cattle need to be removed for 6 days and it will stunt bermuda grass for 60 days, but no more May Pops---ever


Oust sounds like it would kill fescues, orchard, and timothies......so it would not be for me. Thats the beauty of Milestone.....very effective but does not kill your grasses.

Regards, Mike


----------

